# SEO recommendations...



## HiFormance (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Just wondering if anyone has any seo specialists they would like to recommend or any companies offering seo.

It's hard to find someone who actually knows what they are doing for a reasonable price.


----------



## hostinfuse (Oct 1, 2017)

+1 for me, i would also need a recommendation


----------



## Lampard (Oct 4, 2017)

I would recommend you to do the SEO work yourself. It does take time but you will at least not get dependent on others.


----------



## ctrlswitches (Oct 5, 2017)

Lampard said:


> I would recommend you to do the SEO work yourself. It does take time but you will at least not get dependent on others.


Yes agree. SEO for your business website can be done using trending online marketing strategy which is very easy rather then investing money and time on others.


----------



## stefiee (Oct 10, 2017)

now-i-days many online srategies have comeup in the market to build one's own seo without depending on others.


----------



## Anniego Server (Nov 16, 2017)

I recommend Anniego Server. They will give you best services, worth your payment. Just try to consider it.

Here are some features:

*24/7 SUPPORT*
*SECURE & RELIABLE*
*100% SERVER UPTIME
*


----------



## DavidFeldman (Nov 27, 2017)

If you Google for "SEO tips" or "SEO advice" you can learn the basics yourself, and also find the industry's "big players" like Neil Patel, Brian Dean, Barry Schwartz and more. You can then get the "low-lying fruit" done yourself and be in a much better position to find a firm to do the rest if you want.


----------



## RDPproviders (Feb 6, 2018)

hello, If i am not wrong you have to do this by your self and everything takes time to sustain their position so don't pay much more for that 
If don't have basic idea i will suggest you go for cheapest one for a month and then read or watch some tutorial about SEO.
you will find its so easy 
and don't worry about rank and all that never comapre with other.
you will do it .


----------



## baldwinjackson (Feb 7, 2018)

Well mate SEO is not big rocket science there are so many myths which make it difficult. All you need is to basics right which include on page SEO. All the best.


----------



## Scopehosts (Feb 8, 2018)

Getting SEO specialists is bad idea actually.Don't be much dependent on anyone 
Currently we get many seo tools and online tutorials You can try to do everything yourself.SEO - which helps to drive organic traffic to your website and in some cases even turn your leads into your loyal customers. If done right, SEO is an ultimate weapon for you to reach the first page of SERPs organically


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 16, 2018)

Nowadays, it has become so easy that you can see how to do SEO by yourself on internet.


----------

